# PD around Dickinson, ND



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

Anyone have any suggestions for coyote and prairie dog around Dickinson, ND? Headed over for work next week.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

:sniper: wish I was there


----------

